# Tested yesterday -- weird questions



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm wondering if any of you guys while taking the NREMTs got really difficult questions for seemingly all of them.  When I took practice tests given by our instructors I kept making lower to mid 90%s but yesterday at the computer I felt i would have trouble making 50%!  I ended up passing but there was just wondering whether or not I got some particularly hard questions?

Two I remember were both about medications.  the first I could resonably be expected to know, the second I didn't.

1.)  A patient complains of having chest pains and has vitals of _____ .  He states that he has been diagnosed with hypertension.  Which of the following medications would you expect him to be on for controlling his hypertension?

(Lists names of 4 medications 1 of which I had not heard of.  I know that acetaminophen was not correct since that's tylonol.)

2.)  Once again asks me to identify hypertension medications (don't remember the exact context but there was no chest pain this time)  except this time, the answers are chemical names lik e 1,6-buty something  and 6-tri-something else.  I was thinking, "You gotta be kidding right!  This is suppossed to be an adaptive test, so when I miss a question of some difficulty, you give me a question that is impossible?!"

Anyway, I kinda freaked 20-25 minutes into the test at 67 or 68 questions when it told me i was done!

Anyone else get wacky questions like there or are they not really that wacky and I was just not prepared?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, Wu, I got some crazy wacky questions, not like the second one you mentioned, but, some others.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 2, 2008)

well you get onugh of them right they have to throw comething in there so you can't score perfect and shut your test off....right?


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah that sounds like a zaney question. I had a few, but I can't remember what they were. I'm just glad I passed.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 3, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you guys while taking the NREMTs got really difficult questions for seemingly all of them.  When I took practice tests given by our instructors I kept making lower to mid 90%s but yesterday at the computer I felt i would have trouble making 50%!  I ended up passing but there was just wondering whether or not I got some particularly hard questions?
> 
> ...




Paramedics are expected to know about Beta Blocker and anti hypertensive medications, as well the NREMT can place or embed "research test" questions, that is not graded. 

R/r 911


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 3, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> =
> 2.)  Once again asks me to identify hypertension medications (don't remember the exact context but there was no chest pain this time)  except this time, the answers are chemical names lik e 1,6-buty something  and 6-tri-something else.  I was thinking, "You gotta be kidding right!  This is suppossed to be an adaptive test, so when I miss a question of some difficulty, you give me a question that is impossible?!"



Wow I just finished high school chemistry and we were struggling on that SO much. It can be very hard, didn't think I would ever need it.


----------

